

Ask HN: Anyone offer 110% guarantee for their products? - imp

Has anyone actually offered a 110% cash back guarantee for their products or services?  I read about it in The Four Hour Work Week, but it's a little scary to actually do it in practice.  Ferris claims very few people maliciously take advantage of it.  Has anyone here gotten burned by this type of guarantee?
======
timf
The price of the product probably matters a lot.

e.g. I don't plan on prorating monthly subscription cancellations but this
won't result in any severe amount of money gone if someone tried to abuse
unless there was some giant, coordinated scam. In the latter case, whoever's
credit card got stolen would likely do a chargeback anyhow.

------
chris11
The request rate for 110% cash back might be similar to the rates for rebate
offers. People have said rebates get returned anywhere between 2% and 60%, but
it sounds like the industry average is less than 10%. So I doubt many people
would ask for the 110% cash back.

And as for customers taking advantage of it, I really think the number would
be less than of people who didn't take advantage of it when they weren't
satisfied. Personally I know of one small rebate that I didn't end up cashing
in because I never got around to it, and I would have to be really unsatisfied
with a product to go through the time and hassle of asking for my money back.

Wikipedia
Link:[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebate_(marketing)#Some_redempt...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebate_\(marketing\)#Some_redemption_estimates)

------
tjic
I offer a 120% guarantee at SmartFlix.com.

I've only had one customer ask for it.

~~~
imp
Cool, thanks. That's good to know.

